# R.I.P America



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

My red, white, and blue delta betta fish died at the age of 6. His eye swelled up and he couldn't see his food and wouldn't eat. Died a few months ago. Rest in peace little guy!:-(


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

6???? that's pretty amazing for a betta. what a great long life he had.

RIP fishy.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow, sounds like he lived a long and wonderful life! I am sorry you lost him though... RIP America


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, i guess i did have him for a while. thnx for sympathy;-). sorry for your betta losses (or soon to be)


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I used to have a Red White And Blue Betta named America too! The neighbor girl named him for me. He died years ago but I miss him still. Our 2 Americas are swimming in the waters under the Rainbow Brige of Heaven


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

what a coincidence. i guess america is the new trendy bettafish name


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

RIP America the betta fish. :'(


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

6!! Dang that's long. Though I've heard of some bettas living up to 10 years.

RIP America


----------

